# Trumpeter Swan Release at Holla Bend NWR



## Knottygirl (May 7, 2009)

On the National Wildlife Refuge that I work on called Holla Bend NWR, we participated in a three year project involving trumpeter swans. This was a project that was put into action to promote the trumpeters to migrate to Arkansas in the winter like they used to decades ago. What has caused them to no longer migrate here on their own is mainly a significant decrease in population and loss of trumpeter swan habitat in the area. 

Holla Bend NWR partnered up with the Iowa Department of Natural Resources and the Arkansas Game and Fish Commission to establish an annual release that would include releasing young swans during the month of February for 3 consecutive years in hopes that they would stay in the Arkansas habitat that Holla Bend can provide them, then next winter have them migrate back here on their own...

The swans made a road trip in crates all the way from Iowa this past Tuesday to be released on the refuge. There were 16 swans released on Wedesday, and all were banded with USFWS bands, used for identifying migratory patterns and sightings. 

This was the last year of the project, however, this has had so much reaction from the public that the refuge manager is wishing to continue the project. 

I'm including a link to the online story which includes the clip that was aired on our local news:

http://arkansasmatters.com/content/news/fulltext?cid=290982

(Just look for the girl in the green headband and brown carhartt coat!)

Hope you guys find this interesting...I sure did...

I LOVE my job!


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

look they even added a green target to aim out. how thought ful

j/k. man those are some big birds.


----------



## Knottygirl (May 7, 2009)

shooting one will get you a quick 25, 000 $ fine in some states...

yes they are North America's largest waterfowl...
8 ft wing spans and up to 35 lbs.


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

Knottygirl said:


> shooting one will get you a quick 25, 000 $ fine in some states...
> 
> yes they are North America's largest waterfowl...
> 8 ft wing spans and up to 35 lbs.


one of the dnr officers around here told us that they found 2 19 and 18 yr olds that each shot one one morning
here in iowa it is $5000 a wack and i think they pull your waterfoul stamp
there pretty cool one morning we saw one fly over the duck blind on the mississippi

and where is that refuge at


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

Thats pretty cool, Would be interesting holding one of them alive.


----------



## Knottygirl (May 7, 2009)

BowBoy78 said:


> one of the dnr officers around here told us that they found 2 19 and 18 yr olds that each shot one one morning
> here in iowa it is $5000 a wack and i think they pull your waterfoul stamp
> there pretty cool one morning we saw one fly over the duck blind on the mississippi
> 
> and where is that refuge at


Yeah, the DNR guys that brought them down said the same thing to us...

the refuge is located in Dardanelle, Arkansas.
Holla Bend NWR


----------



## Knottygirl (May 7, 2009)

muzzyhunter17 said:


> Thats pretty cool, Would be interesting holding one of them alive.


Thanks. yeah it was pretty interesting stuff, so i thought i'd just pass it along!

They sound really funny when they honk...like a canada goose on crack! haha


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

Knottygirl said:


> Thanks. yeah it was pretty interesting stuff, so i thought i'd just pass it along!
> 
> They sound really funny when they honk...like a canada goose on crack! haha


Haha yea I could only imagine how they sound up that close, We have a few here but can never really get to close to them.


----------



## grandpawrichard (May 29, 2002)

We have literally Tens of Thousands of the Trumpeter Swans wintering over here in the Skagit Valley of Washington State.:mg: They are Magnificent birds. If a flock gets scared they will all take off at once. Because of their size and sheer numbers, the sky can and will be full of them to where it looks like a huge cloud. It's really something to see!

Dick


----------



## Knottygirl (May 7, 2009)

grandpawrichard said:


> http://i20
> 
> We have literally Tens of Thousands of the Trumpeter Swans wintering over here in the Skagit Valley of Washington State.:mg: They are Magnificent birds. If a flock gets scared they will all take off at once. Because of their size and sheer numbers, the sky can and will be full of them to where it looks like a huge cloud. It's really something to see!
> 
> ...


----------



## grandpawrichard (May 29, 2002)

Knottygirl said:


> WoW!!!!! GREAT Pictures!!!! Thanks for the share!! i'm really glad to see those...


Knottygirl, 
I'm glad you enjoyed the photos.  I have a few more to post, I just need to get bring up the file and upload them to photobucket.com. As soon as I get a chance I will do so and post them here, so stay tuned to this thread.  

I prefer to see Bald Eagles myself. They are such a Huge, Majestic and Photographic Bird. 
































































Dick


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

Wow you take some great pictures!! Now I al looking forward to seeing the swan pix


----------



## Knottygirl (May 7, 2009)

great eagle pics!! we have so many eagles at the refuge right now! they are amazing animals.


----------

